# Metall + Funken



## Quickley (30. Juli 2001)

Hi! 
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich würde gerne wissen, wie man mit PS 6.0 glänzendes Metall und sprühende Funken erstellen kann. Kann mir jemand helfen? plz 

c ya

Quickley%)


----------



## Dorian Iten (30. Juli 2001)

metall bringst du mit ner fläche wolken [filter -> rendering filter -> wolken  ___farben:  dunkles grau und helles grau] , dann filter -> störungsfilter -> störung hinzufügen -> monichrom+gleichmässige verteilung, [spiel mit der särke..], auf diese fläche dann "filter -> weichzeichnungsfilter -> bewegungsunschärfe" hin.  diese ebene dann nochmal dublizieren, und auf "ineinanderkopieren" oder "farbig abwedeln"

die funken würd ich mit airbrush machen, verschiedene [kleine] spitzen, einige punkte malen, in orange/gelb/rot, dann mit dem wischfinger verwischen, neue ebene und darauf wiederum einige punkte malen, -> ebene auf "farbig abwedeln"


ehm. das ganze hab ich aus dem kopf geschrieben, und ich denk so ungefähr sollte es funktionieren, aber ich garantier nich dafür..

.:döS:.


----------



## Quickley (31. Juli 2001)

Thx für deine Hilfe  Werde ich gleich mal probieren.

c ya

Quickley%)


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (31. Juli 2001)

Also,

ich würde das ganz genauso machen. Vielleicht willst Du aber auch lieber so einen chromartigen Effekt. Vor allem bei Logos mit fetten Buchstaben sieht das recht schick aus.

Das ganze beruht auf Beleuchtungseffekte mit Reliefkanal und einem ungewöhnlichen Einsatz der Gradiationskurvenkorrektur. Die Kurve verzerrst Du nämlich nach dem Beleuchtungseffekt wellenförmig - Ungefähr so wie eine ansteigende Sinuskurve.

Ich hab' hier eine Photoshop-Aktion beigefügt. Wegen der Filter hab' ich sie in *.zip umbenennen müssen. (  Bitte nicht böse sein)
Nach dem Download musst Du sie in *.atn (für "Äcktschn", Baby  :smoke: ) umbenennen.
In Photoshop erzeugst Du nun eine neue, am besten quadratische Datei im RGB-Format mit schwarzem Hintergrund. Nun schreib mit dem Textwerkzeug in möglichst fetten Buchstaben in weißer Farbe Irgendetwas mittig auf Dein Dokument, z. B.:

BLA

Dann gehst Du zur Aktionenpalette und wählst "Aktionen laden ...". Der Schaltermoduns muss dazu deaktiviert sein. Du lädst die Chrom-Aktion und gehst wieder in den Schalter-Modus. Die Aktion müsste dort als blauer Schalter aufgeführt sein.


  Klick drauf und guck was passiert ... :]

PS.: Ich hab' die Aktion mit dem Deutschen Photoshop gestrickt - könnte, sein, dass die Englische Version das Script nicht rafft und irgendwo abbricht)
%) ;((


----------



## Quickley (31. Juli 2001)

;-)Ich habe auch die deutsche Version von PS. Also wird schon klappen. Vielen dank Onkel Jürgen 

c ya 

Quickley%)


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (1. August 2001)

*Gern geschehen*

Freu' mich immer, wenn ich hilfreich sein kann ...

übrigens ...

unter

http://www.jlswebsource.com/rustytut.html

findest Du noch ein suuuuperprolliges Tutorial um rostige glänzende Texturen zu zaubern. Ist zwar auf Englisch, aber so gut illustriert, dass Du Dich da sicher durchfinden wirst

 :|


----------



## d-minded (12. Juli 2004)

Sorry, dass ich alte Threads ausbuddel, aber sonst schreien wieder Leute "Suchen!".  

Also, ich will eine Fläche metallisch erscheinen lassen. Tutorials sind meist für schmalere Schriften oder so, aber selten für grosse Flächen. Nun habe ich aber hier eine Fläche (130 x 700 Pixel), die wie aus Metall aussehen soll. Das Tutorial da oben liefert mir etwas, das nur mit viel gutem Willen wie Metall aussieht, sondern eher wie ein verwischter Marmorboden. Die Aktion von Onkel Jürgen klappt leider auch nicht so, wie sie wahrscheinlich sollte. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Coranor (12. Juli 2004)

Wenn Du des Englischen mächtig bist, also auch mit den englischen Begriffen bei Photoshop was anfangen kannst, schau Dich mal bei http://www.good-tutorials.com um, da dreht sich alles um PS Tutorials und mit Hilfe der Suche dort wirst Du vielleicht auch ein passendes Metall-Tutorial finden.


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (12. Juli 2004)

Hmm..welche Art von Metall? Sauber und eher matt glatt oder dann strukturiertes, dunkles oder sogar verrostetes Metall?


----------



## d-minded (12. Juli 2004)

Verrostet schon nicht, grundsätzlich ist es aber egal. Am liebsten wäre mir etwas chromig-öliges, aber ich bin auch für Alternativen offen. :-D

Danke übrigens für den Link Coranor, da hat es wirklich einige sehr gute Tutorials.


----------

